# What are the hardest movements in an Elementary dressage test?



## xmoodyxmarex (12 January 2009)

Just wondering how much harder they get from Novice! I've done one, with success, but I thought I would see what movements I can be up against before I try many more!

I'm aware of Walk to canter, simple changes, 5m loops in canter, 10m circles, collected and meduim trot, meduim canter. Anything else?


----------



## flyingfeet (12 January 2009)

I've always though they were easier as haven't come accross a rein back in elementary!!


----------



## Halfstep (12 January 2009)

Depends on the Elementary. As the numbers get higher the tests get much, much harder!  Elementary 58 is a lethal test, for example.  But yes, all those movements are standard, plus some have leg yield, 1/2 20m circles in counter canter, 1/2 walk pirouettes (E58!).  The horse will be expected to show a higher level of collection and engagement than for a Novice test and this will be reflected in the collectives as well.  
E42 and 44 are nice and easy, easier than a lot of novices really.  A lot of the current elementaries are horrid imho.


----------



## xmoodyxmarex (12 January 2009)

Aww thats a shame, we can do rein back!!   
	
	
		
		
	


	





I'd like to give a few more a go, personally I find them easier than prelim to an extent, cantering round the outside of the arena is much harder than cantering a circle IMO   
	
	
		
		
	


	





I just hope theres nothing major in one that we cant do!


----------



## Halfstep (12 January 2009)

Off to top of my head, E48, 53, 57 and 58 all have rein back!


----------



## xmoodyxmarex (12 January 2009)

Thanks for that...we can do all those movements, not fantastically, but we can give them a go!   
	
	
		
		
	


	





It's only unaff we're doing it, I understand the level of work in general is meant to be much higher than in a Novice, but I just feel I want to start moving up a level, and give the harder movements a go in hope of it improving the easier tests   
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## flyingfeet (12 January 2009)

Shows how much I know then - however i always seem to be doing E50 &amp; E42


----------



## Halfstep (12 January 2009)

LOL!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  I seem to always be doing 42 and 44 at the moment.


----------



## Nats_uk (12 January 2009)

Doesn't one of them have extended walk too?


----------



## hellspells (12 January 2009)

I *think* its 48 with extended walk, but I may be wrong about the number.


----------



## lcormack (12 January 2009)

One of them, 48 ? has a half circle counter canter, back to the track, then counter canter - walk- true canter. I hate that, counter canter to walk I struggle with.
I would also add that being able to do the movements isn't the thing, it is the quality and ease of doing these harder movements that matter.  Judges have said to me that the jump from novice to elem is much bigger than say prelim to novice. Transitions need to be on the marker not before or after, similarly mediums are marker to marker not doing some strides whilst crossing the diagonal etc. 
But definitely give it a go, even unaffiliated to start with.


----------



## xmoodyxmarex (12 January 2009)

Thanks, I'm aware the standard needs to be much higher. The horse is winning nearly everytime out in Prelim, so I don't wan to pot hunt at that level. A lot of places near me only do one Novice and one Elementary, I like doing 2 tests when I compete hence my interested in Elementary. We have done one and got 66%, it was E44 though so it was an easy one!   
	
	
		
		
	


	





Counter canter to walk is something I've never tried before, I shall have to get practising!!

Thanks for all the comments, apart from Counter Canter to walk, everything else is movements we regularly do during schooling, will just have to work on getting them all better now


----------

